
How to: a blog with custom layout, with content from my medium.com page? - josephernest
I&#x27;ve seen many people (but can&#x27;t find the URL again) having a personal blog (firstnamelastname.com) whose content comes from their medium page.<p>What are the common ways to use this? (without having to clone manually &#x2F; copy&#x2F;paste between a wordpress and medium)<p>___<p>I know how to register a .com and how to host a blogging engine, but what are the common ways to autoreplicate medium.com&#x2F;user&#x27;s articles to the blog?
======
detaro
I often notice people doing it the other way around: they post to their blog
and then it automatically sends it to medium.com - you then get something like
"this was first posted on <domain>" at the bottom of the medium post. Medium
API allows that, and for WP there certainly are plugins for that.

~~~
josephernest
Oh nice. Any example of such blog? I try to find the ones I have seen, but I
can't find them anymore.

~~~
detaro
Aaron Gustafson does (did?) that, example medium post:
[https://medium.com/@AaronGustafson/your-site-any-site-
should...](https://medium.com/@AaronGustafson/your-site-any-site-should-be-a-
pwa-97ddcc21c2cb)

apparently from a jekyll blog: [https://github.com/aarongustafson/jekyll-
crosspost-to-medium](https://github.com/aarongustafson/jekyll-crosspost-to-
medium)

